# Betta & Glofish



## heythatsme (Oct 12, 2010)

I was wondering if it would be okay to put 1 female betta in a tank with my 8 zebra danios. Also, I was wondering whether having glofish would affect it at all because the glofish are colored so was wondering if anyone had seen any difference between regular zebra danios and glofish in terms of the betta's aggression. (I don't have glofish now but the thought has occurred to me) filtration and tank capacity is not an issue (I have a 20g that is planted and fully cycled) Also it should be noted that I enjoy parentheses (they're a fun way of adding side notes)


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

She should be fine, just keep an eye out for aggression on anyone's part. Glofish shouldn't be behaved towards any differently than your zebra danios (unless you're worried about the zebras and danios possibly breeding (I'm not sure what you'd get)). be sure to give your girl some hiding spots as well


----------



## heythatsme (Oct 12, 2010)

Sweet. I have plenty of hiding spaces for her, I was just wondering if I put glofish in if she would think they were a betta because they're so colorful. Thanks for the response (and the parentheses)


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't think it will be a problem, you have a lot of space to fill out in a 20G. Just make sure you add fish slowly so as not to overwhelm your biological filtration. 

Also, glo-fish are all sterilized before birth, so they are incapable of breeding in your aquarium. I believe this is part of the regulations surrounding genetically manipulated fish. People don't want idiots to go around releasing them and then breeding in nature and creating all kinds of unpredictable craziness.


----------



## heythatsme (Oct 12, 2010)

They're definitely not sterile, they all carry a dominant gene from coral or jellyfish that make them glow that is passed down from genration to generation. I have a friend who has bred them before, and I'd only add 2 or 3 a week plus the betta is going to go in by herself.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I was under the impression that they used a treatment on the fish eggs that sterilized the individuals before sale--I suppose after they were approved by the FDA they didn't have to do it anymore.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

^ I thought I read what Adastra said, I looked up Glofish on their website and I thought it said they were sterile?? Maybe not though.... Hmmmmm.... *goes to look it up*

Edit: Huh, I googled it, and apparently a lot of people a breeding Glofish now.

2nd Edit: You can breed them, but the company can sue you for it! How bizarre...


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Interesting. I hear from all over that they're sterile, but I guess that could be wrong. To Google!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, look at this! Glofish fry! Thank you good ol' youtube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yKqN3VYP6A&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh6RwEN4nVY&feature=related


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Oh the wonders of the internet.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

The only issue I've heard about breeding glofish is the original stock was so small...a bigger ratio of inbreeding=a LOT more problems! Some people tend to have a lot of bad spawns with them..But some people are lucky!


----------

